# Can someone help me identify these objects



## lisawaters6235 (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its a chicom letter opener. I have one in the attic somewhere.





Chinese Dagger Stock Photos, Pictures & Royalty-Free Images - iStock


Search from Chinese Dagger stock photos, pictures and royalty-free images from iStock. Find high-quality stock photos that you won't find anywhere else.



www.istockphoto.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...well, this one was easy...

Yes, I'm sure the ******** from my estimation all have ideas and suggestions. However, clearly I am the one with the most intellectual prowess.

That item is clearly "*an overhead, underslug, recapitulator*." Handmade by Sicilians when chocolate and razor-sharp items were difficult to find, the recapitulator was sold to Nazi soldiers unfamiliar with the device. 

Strangely, this item would explode without exposure or moisture. Fortunately, my uncle Fritz sold the remaining items to *Nazi officers*, and every model was attached to 12 feet of a very tenuous fuse.

Well, as my uncle used to say, "*May old acquaintance be forgot...*"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> ...well, this one was easy...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure the ****** from my estimation all have ideas and suggestions. However, clearly I am the one with the most intellectual prowess.
> 
> ...


Its certainly nice to have person who knows all about knives and other bladed objects to keep us up to speed on the topic...in addition to motorcycles. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, bigwheel, no problem. The real heavy lifting will come soon enough when I have to take all of the younger guys out of their mothers' house so I can show them what a "girl" looks like.

I'm not going to demonstrate the realm of "Sicilian girls." These women all carry knives (since before WWII).

But as we say, "A pretty girl becomes a dangerous wife," or as my uncle says, "*Una bella ragazza diventa una moglie pericolosa...*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, bigwheel, no problem. The real heavy lifting will come soon enough when I have to take all of the younger guys out of their mothers' house so I can show them what a "girl" looks like.
> 
> I'm not going to demonstrate the realm of "Sicilian girls." These women all carry knives (since before WWII).
> 
> But as we say, "A pretty girl becomes a dangerous wife," or as my uncle says, "*Una bella ragazza diventa una moglie pericolosa...*


Hear you on the Scicilains. My nice lady Eyetalian friend from NYC said all Scicilians are in the Mafia and they dont know how to cook meatballs right on top of that. No wonder the ladies from that area are dangerous. Good point.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Sword, dagger, dagger….


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Lisa they all seem to be Fantasy knives and or replicas. Sadly they are not worth anything if I am correct. They look Chinese made.

vs something like this small sword that is much older made in India


----------

